# whats your biggest yield in a vertical grow?



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I recentley seen some dude post something about you vert guys getting up to 2 grams per watt. I was just trying to see how good yall realy are doing I just may change to vert growing.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 28, 2012)

2 grams/watt sounds a little exaggerated.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not.

Here's one journal over 2gpw: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

No CO2. Semi SOG. More plants = higher numbers though. He hit better numbers using a colleseum but the journal was lost with overgrow.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 29, 2012)

thats awsome dude got 46 oz off a 600w hps thats over 2 grams per watt I haven't heard of anyone doing that good with sog or scrog.


----------



## scotty bagmonster (Sep 29, 2012)

Truly inspiring!= this is the future [email protected]# slapping all of us!!!! .limited plant count over here! soooo looks like im going to get my macgyver on lol.


----------

